# Petzl Sequoia VS Sequoia SRT



## HusqyStihl (Jul 25, 2015)

Do any pro's use these saddles? If so, can someone explain the differences (if they've seen or hung in both) of the regular Sequoia as opposed to the SRT version? I do see slight differences on the saddles for addition of the Croll harness, some other loops for gear and of course price. But that aside, am i missing something that seperates them?

Can the SRT version be used in both DdRT starting out then if deciding to switch to SRT later it would be a good choice saddle or are they strictly seperate meaning 1 for DdRT only and 1 for SRT only? I would think the SRT, for the higher price would be useable for both, the reviews are high up there and size 2 would seem to be adjustable enough to me wether i'd be in my banana hammock in the summer or when my mom makes me where my snowsuit in the winter


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 25, 2015)

Humility makes me uncomfortable with "pro". 
I'm just another blighted unfortunate soul running amuck. But I do own a Sequoia. Not the SRT one.
Finding the leg straps tend to loosen up, (which I don't especially like), and my Sierra Moreno is considerably more comfortable. Heavier, but much more comfortable.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 25, 2015)

Sierra Moreno? Maybe i should expand my searching for saddles, all i've been checking out is TreeStuff.com mainly for the great customer service, fast shipping and they've had everything i've ever needed. Can't complain about the extras and freebies either. But i've never heard of the saddle you mention, where can i look at that? Sponsor site on here? I've purchased ALOT of pieces of kit and i've been comparing saddles forever without making up my mind. I've heard a Vermeer store close to me has a couple that i can swing in but i'm sure not alot of variety. I'm a bigger guy (245lbs 6'4") and i like the idea of getting a saddle where my waist (Size 38) lands somewhere in the middle of adjustment range. I have contacted TS to ask what the differences are between the two. Guess i was just wondering if the "SRT" model would also work for DdRT as eventually i'd like to have the ability to do both as needed.

Very open to any saddle recommendations though, i appreciate that. I'll have to search for it. At first i wanted the best of the best figuring it would be a matter of perfect fitment and comfortability, but sizing, padding, support, adjustment, styles, DdRT/SRT capable, attachment points, style, and everything else thrown in i keep switching back and forth between picking the "perfect" saddle for me. I plan on starting slow and rec climbing for quite awhile before or even if i decide to ever bring a saw off the ground. Tryin out different systems and techniques. There's an awful lot of choices out there and i'm glad you mention something i haven't yet heard about. Helps alot in finding the "right on for me".

Appreciate the info bud!

~Moose


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 25, 2015)

It'll take a bit of time, and some googling to locate one.
I bought mine from Don when he had a (Sierra Moreno) booth at TCI Expo about 6 years ago. 
Try search words like "Sierra Moreno Mercantile Co", "Don Blair", "Bry-Dan saddle", or combinations thereof.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/bry-dan.229753/


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah i'm a googlin' now and it brought up completely different saddles, i'll have to try the above. 

I've read a couple others on here have or are using the Sierra Moreno also so i should be able to find it somewhere..

Thanks again! ~Moose


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 25, 2015)

Yer welcome, Moose!
Good luck with whatever saddle you decide upon.
I probably just need to spend more time in my Sequoia to feel more love for it. 
I doubt very much I'd enjoy hanging a heavy saw or a bunch of rigging gear on it.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jul 30, 2015)

I've been very happy with my buck ergolite as a production saddle. So comfortable I never see the need to "upgrade" to an ergovation. Plenty of gear loops, all day comfort (and I do mean ALLLLLLLL DAYYYY), and not $500 which is nice when your a production climber and want a new one every 3 years.


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Jul 31, 2015)

As a first saddle you can't go wrong with the Weaver Cougar. It's heavy, but even at 5'7 160lbs I don't notice the weight much. I tried on a Sequoia, felt to light, but a lot of climbers around here like it. Most are on Cougar/Sequoia/TM. With the Sequoia you're already around 400, I say go for the Tree Motion, or grab a Cougar and buy lots of beer with the left over


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 31, 2015)

TreeMotion is at the peak of my waist size flucuating between 36"-40"... I'd hate to be stuck without a saddle because of thicker clothing. I'm really liking the Matt Cornell Size 2 w/ suspenders, which i probably wont use unless i switch to SRT. Ill also purchase a rebuild kit and a couple extra bridges if i go with that option. Ive been staring at the MCRS since i started looking and i think ive decided. I also heard back from TreeStuff and the Seqouia & Seq SRT can both be used for DdRT no problemo they say, not much difference besides price. 

Anyone rollin in one of these sweet Matt Cornells??


----------



## medi (Jul 31, 2015)

Seq SRT can be combined with Petzl Top Croll harness , which is usefull if you will use the saddle not only for tree climbing. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## medi (Jul 31, 2015)

I own Seq SRT since 3y (prevoius model) and I would buy them again. I have exchanged the original bridge to the new adjustable one from Petzl, 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 31, 2015)

I have to +1 on the cougar. Very well built comfy saddle for the money.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 31, 2015)

Checkin out the Cougar as we speak, im see'in size Medium (34"-40") and Large (40"-44").... With me currently being a 38" waist (pants wise) down from a 40"...which size would fit right? Does the Cougar ride above the hips, level?

EDIT: and damn! Thats 1/3rd the price of the TM & MCRS.

Im just starting back at the gym so i'll probably be heading down in size to a 36" waist but i'd like to account for layers of clothing in the colder weather in deciding the correct size if i went with the Cougar...


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 31, 2015)

Can the bridge be swapped out for a rope bridge on the Cougar?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 31, 2015)

Should be able to swap in a rope bridge no problem, although that webbing bridge is strong as hell. I'd go with the medium, they always fit big to me. I'm a 32-34" waist, and was usually on the smallest hole. For a first saddle, tough to beat. It's time to get you up in a tree my friend, grab a cougar.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 31, 2015)

Gonna be awful hard to pass up with a price tag of $215~ Definitely gonna give that one some serious thought, can always upgrade down the road, really appreciate all the info!!


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Jul 31, 2015)

Here is the liger set up I did with my cougar. Used true blue with a Stevedore stopper knot. The 3/8in rope is there as a backup. I use 2 rings on my bridge to extend the bridge life. The paw rigging plates were $15 a piece. I love the lower D rings this set up offers, much more comfortable with a lanyard.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 31, 2015)

Matt J Leppek said:


> Here is the liger set up I did with my cougar. Used true blue with a Stevedore stopper knot. The 3/8in rope is there as a backup. I use 2 rings on my bridge to extend the bridge life. The paw rigging plates were $15 a piece. I love the lower D rings this set up offers, much more comfortable with a lanyard.
> View attachment 438748
> View attachment 438749



Nice setup!! And thanks for sharing!!

~Moose


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Jul 31, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> Nice setup!! And thanks for sharing!!
> 
> ~Moose



No problem!

Ive always saw myself getting a cougar, just never expected her to be a saddle.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 31, 2015)

I've had several cougars, they make climbing gear look cheap.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 31, 2015)

Matt J Leppek said:


> No problem!
> 
> Ive always saw myself getting a cougar, just never expected her to be a saddle.



What brand & size rings did you mount on the bridge?

And are those the Petzl Paw small rigging plates you used? TreeStuff shows them @ $32.95 a pop...

Ive also seen Rock Exotica mini plates in the same shape but at $27 a pop...


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Jul 31, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> What brand & size rings did you mount on the bridge?
> 
> And are those the Petzl Paw small rigging plates you used? TreeStuff shows them @ $32.95 a pop...
> 
> Ive also seen Rock Exotica mini plates in the same shape but at $27 a pop...



They are Fusion Little Foot Rigging Plates, and Omega pacific rap rings. Ill message you the link to them.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry to steer off topic but anyone use a leather cambium saver? I've got 1/2" climb line so should i go with 1/2" max cambium saver or 3/4" (which is said to be used for rigging on the site) but i've heard of the 1/2" being a little tight on the maximum 1/2" line...? I've also checked out the Dan House Rope Sleeve but i believe someone told me to forget that one. I do plan on getting a ring/ring down the road but figured since i'll be just starting out, the simple Weaver leather should be decent enough... Thoughts??

~Moose


----------

